# Queen Rearing: Massachusetts



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all,

We are running hands on queen rearing classes this year. It meets 4 weeks in a row, and you will raise your own queens using our cell builders (and stock if you wish). When the course is finished, you will have 10-20 virgin queens that you have grafted, the knowledge/experience of having gone through the whole process, and all the equipment you need to rear more queens on your own.
http://beeuntoothers.com/index.php/conferencesevents/queen-rearing
...for more information.

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi all,
We have only 2 seats available for Session 1 (May 14, 21, 28, June 4), and have added a second session (June 11, 18, 25, July 2).
http://www.beeuntoothers.com/index.php/conferencesevents/queen-rearing


> This course serves as both an introduction to rearing queen honeybees, and as a hands on support for those that have done extensive reading and research, but need a little handholding and guidance.
> 
> Our workshop differs from most in that students get onsite, hands on practice in all aspects of queen rearing, and each student raises their own queens (from “soup to nuts”) as part of the curriculum. Queens emerge in an incubator (rather than in a hive), and because they have no hive smell, they are easy to introduce to queenless or queenright colonies.
> 
> ...


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Got your book today....thank you much!


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Session 1 is now *full*. :thumbsup:

The dates and days for Session 2 have been changed.

Session 2 will now take place on 4 consecutive Sundays: June 12, 19, 26, and July 3

...now, back to your regularly scheduled forum traffic...

deknow


----------



## aaronf30 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi, I'm trying to sign up for the second session, but i can not find it on the website


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

....that was our 2011 class. We will be announcing 2012 classes soon...stay tuned!

deknow


----------

